# Auto to 6 speed swap. What does it take?



## Craigbec (Dec 8, 2008)

I am putting together a complete O1E swap package out of my 2000 A6 manual to sell to somebody who wants it. I'm going to make a list of all the things I assume one would need, if I have left anything out, perhaps someone who has done thus could let me know. Thanks. 

Trans
Drive shaft?
Front CV axles?
Rear diff??
Clutch
Flywheel
Trans mounts
Pedal and all linkage
Shifter mechanism
Shifter and boot
Interior trim near boot
Slave cylinder
ECU ??? 
Intermediate plate between trans and motor (spacer thing)


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

Talk to Scotty 

http://advancedautomotion.com/shop/product_info.php/cPath/69/products_id/313


----------



## Craigbec (Dec 8, 2008)

Frozen, your A6 is sick. Nice.


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

Craigbec said:


> Frozen, your A6 is sick. Nice.


Thanks! I'm going broke trying to look good and go a bit faster! 

Talk to Scotty, dude is like Yoda of A6 stuff!


----------



## lbvr6 (Jan 28, 2003)

FROZEN337 said:


> Thanks! I'm going broke trying to look good and go a bit faster!
> 
> Talk to Scotty, dude is like Yoda of A6 stuff!


Great link! I have began looking for an A6 and collecting as much info as I can.


----------

